# First Yak! - First Trip! - First Fish! - First Post!



## FishMate (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi all, long time reader, first time poster!

After trawling through various classifieds sections for the better part of 6 months, I finally found the perfect Yak for me! A 3 hour drive down the highway and I met up with a chap who was keen to offload his Profish 45.

I spent the whole week at work google mapping the best South Coast estuaries/lakes to take her out on our maiden voyage. I eventually decided on Durras Lake. A couple of the locals based in Canberra told me the fishing had slowed to a halt. Undeterred I packed the rod, tied down the Profish and set the alarm for 0500.

I got to my destination at 0730 and was pleased to see the walk to the water was only about 20 metres.










The first thing I noticed was how stable and dry the Profish was. Being 6ft 4", and slightly uncoordinated, I entered the yak as gracefully as a baby giraffe, but didn't flip it so considered it a win!

I began paddling towards the deeper water and decided on the Pepper Prawn 3" Gulp Minnow Grub. After about 30 minutes of casting the shore lines and sandy patches I managed to land this little beauty! I gave it a quick poke in the head and threw it in the centre hatch.










I persisted for another 3-4 hours but sadly that was the biggest of the day! I managed two other flatties, both slightly smaller than the first, so I sent them on their way.


















The water was perfectly calm, slight wind, but a beautiful day overall.










I learnt a lot in my first trip fishing from a yak; I think the addition of handles on the sides would make it a hell of a lot easier to transport on your own, and will definitely be investing in some foam padding for my bony a$$. I also think it might be worth downgrading my leader from 10lb to about 4-6lb. . . If any of you AKFFers have any tips/advice for an amateur I'm all ears!

Cheers,
Simon.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Simon, mate for flatties 10lb leader is fine. Sounds like you had a great trip, thanks for the report. There are heaps of members up that way, keep your eye on the Fishing Trips section and you should find some guys to tag along with.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats on blooding the new yak,
as Scott said if your fishing for flatties 10lb is fine.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

First Class.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to the obsession FishMate. :lol: 
It only takes one fish and you are hooked for life and the only cure for that hollow feeling is another trip. :lol:


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Great that you found someone selling a profish as they are usually more popular around in QLDs due to proximity to the Viking factory. From my experience, even using 12lb will have no problems getting the flattie to bite as they are no where as fussy as those breams. However, by downgrading to let's say 6lb will definitely get more bites and this is certainly true in my case.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Not sure if I'm understanding you correctly but when you mentioned handles on your Yak, did you carry your Yak in to your launch spot?
If so you might think about getting a cart for it.
Congrats on the Flatties nice work. 8)


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Well done on your first trip. Better than me today with a big fat donut at Port Hacking.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done, flathead are one of my favourite fish to catch. No near misses with bikes on the way there? ;-)


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome and congrats on the nice flattie.


----------



## maca1957 (Sep 23, 2012)

Gold work mate, thanks for the report.


----------



## FishMate (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, I can definitely see how Yak fishing becomes addictive! Can't wait to get out there again! My next trip is going to be to Tuross, hopefully in the coming weeks. I'll keep you posted!



bildad said:


> Not sure if I'm understanding you correctly but when you mentioned handles on your Yak, did you carry your Yak in to your launch spot?
> If so you might think about getting a cart for it.
> Congrats on the Flatties nice work. 8)


Hey mate, yeah I loaded it up next to the car and lifted it down to the water on my hip. I do have a little trolley for it, but the short little trip to the water was over a few big logs and boulders, so wasn't sure if it would hold up to that terrain!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome aboard Fishmate. There are indeed many members from The Hub. I'm not sure whether any are worth knowing though ;-) . Durras is certainly a great first trip (better than mine on Googong). Just wait until the whiting come out in Summer. Tuross is a bit tougher, it being such and extensive and varied waterway.

As for trips, have you seen this?
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=56395


----------



## FishMate (Jul 15, 2010)

@Ado Thanks for the heads-up mate! Looks awesome, I'll see if I'm free that weekend and lock it in! Love Dalmeny/Narooma!

Would be good to catch up with some old hats who can teach me some tricks of the trade!

Yeah Googong is an unforgiving mistress! It's all or nothing there!

Cheers, Simon


----------

